# Tealights - "borrowing" wicks & tins



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Betterbee's tea light wicks do NOT work with beeswax. Trust me. Then if you want to use them for paraffin or any other wax, the flame is too high. Bee careful with this one...I've cracked several candle holders and almost caught my kitchen on fire because of this.

I found that a mix of 3/4 soy to 1/4 beeswax burns best with their wicks. I tried to tell them about it but they wouldn't listen to me and didn't seem to care if they worked or not.


----------

